# Nvidia Geforce 3d Vision Problem hilfe schnell!!



## xX_ice_Cold_Xx (16. März 2010)

Hi habe das 3d Vision kit bekommen mit einem Viewsonic vx2268wm und ich kriege das nicht installiert dort kommt immer diese meldung bitte um schnelle hilfe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Hast du das Display auf 120 Hz gestellt?


----------



## xX_ice_Cold_Xx (16. März 2010)

ahst du vllt msn das wäre einfacher das zu erklären :S:S


----------



## xX_ice_Cold_Xx (16. März 2010)

also mien monitor ist 3d vision ready hat 120 hz aber irgendwie kommt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX_ice_Cold_Xx (16. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hast du das Display auf 120 Hz gestellt?



also ich habe einen 120 hz 3d ready monitor aber irgendwie kommt nur das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rick (16. März 2010)

das mitgelieferte DVI-D kabel verwendet ?


----------



## xX_ice_Cold_Xx (16. März 2010)

Rick schrieb:


> das mitgelieferte DVI-D kabel verwendet ?



wurde keins mitgeliefert o.O beim monitor muss mir wenn eins kaufen mache ich morgn und dann müsste es gehen ?


----------



## flowwX (4. April 2010)

Moin,

habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit der Nvidia 3D Vision Technik, unzwar scheint bei mir die 3D shutterbrille nicht zu funktionieren, sie dunkelt im 3D Betrieb die Gäser nicht ab, sodass der räumliche Effekt nicht entstehen kann. 
Mit anderen Worten, ob man die die Brille auf gesetzt hat oder nicht, es macht kein Unterschied.
Meiner Meinung nach, kann dies nur 2, 3 Ursachen haben, entweder ist die 3D Brille defekt bzw. die Synchronisation zwischen IR-Sender und Brille funktioniert nicht oder der Sender selbst ist defekt.
Habe lange im Netz rumm gegoogelt, aber kein ähnliches Problem bzw. dessen Lösung gefunden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell weiter helfen.

MfG


----------



## flowwX (5. April 2010)

Moin,

kennt sich keiner mit der Materie aus?
Ich bin mittlerweile bei dem Standpunkt angekommen, dass ich das 3D Vision Paket gegen ein anderes austauschen lassen werde, denn die Ursache liegt meiner Meinung an der Brille bzw. IR-Sender. Trotzdem würde ich mich über evtl. Hilfe freuen. 

viele Grüße und noch ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## Cyron78 (12. April 2010)

Was haste denn für Hardware ?

Die meldung zeigt dir an das du nen akzeptablen Modus für die Anwendung einstellen sollst.. 
Das hatte ich in sehr Leistungshungrigen Games auch -bedeuted Hardware ist nicht ausreichent.

Brille muß natürlich aufgeladen sein. Also einfach am Usb anschließen, dann läd sie und 3D Vission funktioniert auch gleichzeitig.

Ein standart DVI Kabel muß angeschlosen sein.

Sonst einfach nochmals neuinstallieren.

Treiber vom Tft installiert ? Die Hardware muß wissen das es ein 120 Herz TFT ist.


----------



## flowwX (12. April 2010)

Moin,
das Problem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, ich hatte in der Woche nach Ostern das  3D Vision Paket zurück an Alternate geschickt und gegen ein Neues austauschen lassen, welches ich am Wochenende ausgiebig getestet habe und jetzt sagen muss das es wirklich jeden Cent wert war. 
Der 3D Effekt erzeugt in Games (z.B. Metro 2033) ein unglaubliches "Mittendringefühl", was man sich nicht entgehenlassen sollte. Also ich bin absolut beeindruckt und hätte nicht gedacht das der entstehende 3D Effekt so gut rüber kommt.


----------



## MKay (12. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage: wieviel kostet ein 22" Monitor (3D ready) und ein vision pack zusammen? <300€ oder doch weniger? /mehr?
Vision set= 134,90€€ (AT)
Moni (Samsung 22")= 264€ (AT)


----------



## Cyron78 (12. April 2010)

Meine Augen sind dafür nich so geschaffen auf dauer.. das Verhältnis zum Nutzen und Preis ist mir zu hoch. -für mich persönlich.

Wer allerdings Stunden diese Brille aufsetzen kann ist damit bestens bedient -ich kanns nicht und kaufe mir daher ein 27 Zoller.. 

Mein 3D Vision set ist grad bei Ebay drin..^^

MKay.. es kostet so viel wie du schon schriebst.


Spiele die wirklich brutal rüber kommen in 3D sind Prototype und Left for Dead.. also metzeln in 3D.
Resident Evel 5 hat volle unterstützung..

In GTA4 in 3D durch die City fahren ist auch lustig, da ist allerdings schießen fast unmöglich durch die Sichtveränderung..

MW2 und BC2 sind auch sehr geil..


----------



## flowwX (13. April 2010)

MKay schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: wieviel kostet ein 22" Monitor (3D ready) und ein vision pack zusammen? <300€ oder doch weniger? /mehr?
> Vision set= 134,90€€ (AT)
> Moni (Samsung 22")= 264€ (AT)



Also ich hatte beim Kauf des Monitors Glück und musste bei Saturn Wolfsburg 'nur' 177€ zahlen, da es sich um ein Ausstellungsstück handelte.
Für das 3D Vision Pack habe ich den herkömmlichen Preis von 134, 90 € gezahlt, welches zusammen rund 300€ macht . Für mich aber wie gesagt jeden Cent wert.


----------

